# Ugh!! Heifer calf has green diarrhea



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Our 14 week old calf has green diarrhea. I'm pretty sure that I know why or at least have it down to one of two reasons. She had normal stool last night, then this morning she had one that was normal color but a little loose. Later this morning, she shot green pooey out.  It smells bad too.

She has been weaned for a couple of weeks except for the occasional hit I let her have when I'm done milking. Mostly, she eats grass hay, some alfalfa pellets and a little bit of grain.

However, I just got a load of alfalfa and threw her a flake yesterday. She loved it and ate it all pretty quickly. I'm figuring that the complete switch from grass hay to alfalfa might have done it? I didn't think it would be a big deal because she gets pellets everyday but... ?

Also, last night she got in with her Mom and drank her Mom's full day's worth of milk. Believe me - there was nothing left. So she sucked down a good gallon and a half into a tummy full of alfalfa when she's not used to either one.

Only other possible thought is that she got swarmed by yellow jackets yesterday so we had to rescue her. I can't imagine that it was the bee poison but who knows.


She is up and about and barely acts different. She's frisky still - maybe slightly less so. Her appetite seems fine if I offer her grain. She has had the green diarrhea four times now in the course of the day. I have taken away the alfalfa and given her the usual grass hay only and am making sure she doesn't get with her Mama.

On the other hand, would it be better to just let her nurse on her Mama? Should I jsut hope that the return to grass hay will resolve this? What changes should make me worry?


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Might I suggest a plastic bubble for her ..... Probably the falfa but keep an eye on her she has stuffed herself to the gills...


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I would keep her in a plastic bubble if I could. She has actually been very healthy - it's her Mom that gives me heart failure.

I do want to raise and keep this baby, though, so she better not go downhill!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

It was a weaned calf overdosing on milk that likely brought this on. I've seen it more than once in a weaned calf who got loose with its dam overnight. Oh yes, the little piggies will kill themselves if we let them.:flame: 
The sudden alfalfa didn't help, but the milk put her over the top. I would just keep her on grass hay and water and wait for it to go back to normal. If she was mine, I might also give her a dose of slippery elm as it regulates and soothes the gut.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

How much of a dose, Ozark?

And thank you - your advice is always awesome 

Cliff


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I don't know about awesome, but I have seen this type of situation more than I care to admit(poor fencing/open gate between mother and calf. Embarrasing.).LOL!!

Assuming she is a pretty good-sized gal, I'd probably mix about 1/2 cup slippery elm powder with about 1 pint of water and give her that. It can't hurt her, its a soothing food, easy to digest.

And of course watch to make sure she acts like she feels ok. Eating, drinking, etc. Mine have always gotten back to normal after 12-48 hours.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Dang, we don't have any slippery elm left. I think she will be ok and I will watch. I know that it started this morning and she is eating and drinking so that's good.

I'm paranoid about this one. I have waited through two pregnancies to finally get a girl!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, the slippery elm is good, but certainly not a have to. Hoping she is fine for you soon!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Once a calf reaches three months of age I rarely pay attention to its poo. A calf this age can handle or adjust to day to day changes. My herd went on a paddock of near pure new growth clover yesterday and today no one would want to walk within 15 feet of their backside due to the very green and stinking discharge.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Very true, once they reach a certain age, they can handle most any type of scoots on their own.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Call your vet for advice.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

sounds to me like your little calf has had a little to much of a good thing. cut back on the alfalfa a bit . I never feed baby calves alfalfa hay unless it has had a little shower on it. I have farmed all my life , and dairied most of it, so I have learned a few things. This is marc by the way the , male half of Spring Valley Farm.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Nice to meet you, Marc and thank you.

I switched back to grass hay with a teeny bit of alfalfa for "seasoning" and she seems fine.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Emily, what is slippery elm? Never heard of it. Is that one of those backwoods home remedies? LOL!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Its slippery elm bark powder. It is actually a natural laxative, but also works to correct stool that is too soft, once the cause for the scours is fixed. It soothes a traumitixed gut and allows it to regulate itself. Nice thing about it, is that(within reason of course), you cannot overdose on it as it is a very digestable food, for people or animals. The stuff works. I keep it around for young stock mainly. I buy it by the lb. from the bulk herb store.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I really like slipper elm bark in tea. It has a nice sweet flavor and is good for your throat.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, its good for your throat if you sing or talk a lot. Also good for soothing a sore throat. Does lend a sweet flavour doesn't it?? Tea is my favorite way to drink it myself. I like to steap the cut and sifted slippery elm for tea.


----------

